# Paw Targeting GENTLY??



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

So we just started paw targeting yesterday with a tupperware lid. I started with it at floor level and moved to holding it in my hand, but instead of gently touching the lid with her paw, she bats at it with force and enthusiasm. Since she's just starting to understand what I want her to do, is it too early to try to shape for gentleness? Her aim is a little off too, and my wrist can't take much more abuse. Is there another way to encourage gentleness without making her give up the game?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Does she understand the gentle command fully? Are you using it with food or anything else?

I start the command with food and then use it in other settings and the dog quickly understands that the command can have two parts, doing the obedience but under control. You can use it to moderate play and anything really, simply be firm and consistant and the dog learns that getting the reward involves self control as well as the command itself  I hope that makes sense.

I wouldn't reward even if the obedience is right if she's doing it too roughly, maybe a quiet "good girl" at the beginning but quickly I would escalate my expectations so no jackpot until the lid is touched gently, she'll catch on quick on what gets the best results from you.


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

You should praise your dog for being so excited to train.

As for your wrist, wear a hoody or put on a ace bandage or something.

Don't stop your dog from showing too much excitement that will lead to troubles down the road, imo.

Sounds like you have a good problem


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Shade said:


> Does she understand the gentle command fully? Are you using it with food or anything else?


I haven't been using a gentle command, though that's an intriguing idea for something to teach.



Shade said:


> I wouldn't reward even if the obedience is right if she's doing it too roughly, maybe a quiet "good girl" at the beginning but quickly I would escalate my expectations so no jackpot until the lid is touched gently, she'll catch on quick on what gets the best results from you.


Yeah the behavior is new enough that's she's getting confused if I go too many rounds without rewarding. I would like to reward the _most_ gentle out of any given set, but they all see to be fairly equal in force (and pain lol). I think I will try a bigger target tomorrow and see how that goes, unless I get some more suggestions before then :/



nikon22shooter said:


> You should praise your dog for being so excited to train.


Haha yeah she's a blast to work with, but we usually try to keep it pretty low key inside.  I love doing her high drive obedience stuff with toys outside, but we always learn new behaviors inside with food so she's calm enough to think. I don't have any issues with getting her ramped up when called for, and at her age I feel like she should be able to learn calmness and control in certain situations (like not biting my hand off for a reward, not accosting visitors with her affection, and not leaving lines down my wrist when giving a paw  )


----------

